# New SchH 1



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Since Donavon doesn't post here ~ I want to congratulate him and Lana (Echo vom Wildhaus) on earning their SchH 1 today, taking home High SchH 1, and High in Trial!! Also congratulations to Wildhaus Kennel for all the titles that their dogs have been earning the past couple of weeks!!! Pretty impressive!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WhooHOO~ this has been quite the Spring for the Wildhaus gang! And it isn't over yet...
Congrats to Donavon and Lana!








Gosh, my boy has a lot of relatives to live up to their reputations/expectations. Pressure


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes!!! Very, very, very nice!!!! Great news to hear!


----------



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, awesome achievements, congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep! Big congrats!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing dogs, those Wildhaus dogs! Way to go and congrats to all dogs, owners and breeder!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Isn't this the dog you fostered while he was deployed?

Big congrats to him and the Wildhaus bunch.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations! That's wonderful.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Great news, congrats!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWIsn't this the dog you fostered while he was deployed?
> 
> Big congrats to him and the Wildhaus bunch.


Yes it is Kathy.. I'm happy for Donovan and Lana both!!! She's doing very well.


----------

